

SlickEdit Inc. Defeats Uniloc USA Inc. in Patent Infringement Lawsuit - jonathanbird
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/slickedit-inc-defeats-uniloc-usa-155900154.html

======
matznerd
This sounds like am advertisement for the lawyer. This is just a paid PR page,
and they don't go into any of the meat of what that patent claimed or how they
defended it...

~~~
chc
It really is. I think we now have proof positive that HN will upvote anything
containing the word "patent" to the front page.

